# CB's anual yard haunt 2009



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

just a few pictures snapped when the weather wasnt terrible.

Pictures by CB_Christmas - Photobucket


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool


----------

